# Handling my Sicarius hahni - Ain't I clever!



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Riiiight, just found that picture of the dude holding the Sicarius hahni in the fasciata handling thread. Erm... what an A-hole. 

I don't want to go over the same ground as in the other thread as I personally think, if you want to hold a T, go for it - just try and do it fully considering the safety of the spider and knowing the implications of extreme pain in some cases if you do get tagged.

This however, does not stretch to spiders which can kill you. Handling a hahni is literally like playing Russian roulette. Sure they are docile, but it only takes one bite and that could be it. Finished, or at least horrifically injured. Wouldn't feel quite so clever then eh? 

The main reason for me beef though, is the implications for all of us who keep Sicarius safely and sensibly, which could be swift legislation and public uproar from the mindless majority in stopping us from doing so.

Not cool dude. Not cool at all.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

lol:lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Agreed, the mans a tool.


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

just saw it :gasp:

I wonder if I could pay him to stand still on a railway track for an hour for minimum wage:lol2: he is certainly abit slow:whip:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Many of us have tried to tell him how stupid he is doing stuff like this (he handles other dangerous/DWA listed inverts). Explaining that he is placing not only himself, his family and his other animals but also the hobby at risk...but it always falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

He needs a sign like this stuck to his door for him to see.


----------



## AdieSWA (Jun 9, 2010)

where is this pic? I looked up what it was and had to say what a ejit if you choose to handle this.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

is he dwa licesenced?????? doesnt sound to smart if im honest. thats not attacking him but handling stuff that he has been advised not too for no other reason then so he looks "cool" in his eyes. seems unlike the behaviour of a experienced DWA license holder.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

ah the argument of to have or not to have DWA, that was an interesting thread in another forum


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*paul*

dont need DWA, weird thing is Paul is a really nice guy-just cant help himself I dont think lol


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

wheres the pic?....


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> dont need DWA, weird thing is Paul is a really nice guy-just cant help himself I dont think lol


BTS member?
Blokes talk sh*t? :whistling2:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL at the tag edit someone has done... come on now, own up, who did that?


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*me*



Freakinfreak said:


> BTS member?
> Blokes talk sh*t? :whistling2:


you saying im talking shit son? :lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I take it this is Paul,as in Elliot Ness again?


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> you saying im talking shit son? :lol2:


Sonny Jim!
I'm no one's son! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
And... possibly :whistling2: Seriously, everyone on here talks shit at some point or another.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*lol*



Freakinfreak said:


> Sonny Jim!
> I'm no one's son! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> And... possibly :whistling2: Seriously, everyone on here talks shit at some point or another.


If you think you need a DWA to own sicarius you do talk shit son :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> If you think you need a DWA to own sicarius you do talk shit son :Na_Na_Na_Na:


agreed, where's the photo anyway Jamie, can't seem to find it


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*pic*



RAZZ-MCFC said:


> agreed, where's the photo anyway Jamie, can't seem to find it


last or second last page of thread thread mate
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/533844-handling-p-fasciata.html


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> If you think you need a DWA to own sicarius you do talk shit son :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I never said that! :gasp:
FALSE ACCUSATION!


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Barry.M said:


> I take it this is Paul,as in Elliot Ness again?


Yeah I think so... still he did quite well. 11 posts I think it was before getting banned again.

Re tags... sigh...


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

that means it's been removed then

can't find it


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> that means it's been removed then
> 
> can't find it


Its *here*


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Its *here*


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Its *here*


horses for courses but still seems a bit daft to me :lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

billsy said:


> horses for courses but still seems a bit daft to me :lol2:


a bit haha.

"Guys guys check out my Hahni!...oh crap. Nah guys it'll be ok, it's been a few hours and I'm ok no......urm...guys....my urm..my hand just fell off, is that bad do you think? Typing with one hand is annoying..":lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

On the DWA holder vs non DWA holder thing it is very rare but over the years I have seen DWA holders (or at least so they claim) post pictures of themselves free handling very hot buthids ect (IIRC there is one such thread on the DWA board here).

Having a DWAL/PSL is not a instant badge of honor, and im sure having few mild buthids tucked away is common place among serious scorp keepers non of whom would handle either them or anything else they keep, I do not think Paul's antics are the norm among the "outlaws" or else im sure we would see a few headlines in the press now and again..

BTW: The hobby hahni may not be the real deal as there ID may have been based on their collection area if some of the chat on a US forum is to be believed, but considering if people start juggling them it be for the best if they are not one of the two species with the highist tested SMaseD levels.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I think he was also banging on about how he handles fa tail scorpions and deathstalkers at one point too. Ridiculous. What next, videos on youtube showing how to store a Scolopendra in your underpants?


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Oderus said:


> BTW: The hobby hahni may not be the real deal as there ID may have been based on their collection area if some of the chat on a US forum is to be believed, but considering if people start juggling them it be for the best if they are not one of the two species with the highist tested SMaseD levels.


I had wondered if there is species level confusion in the hobby as the hahni I have from ze germans doesn't look like the one he is holding there, nor does it look like a terossus. However, any sicariid nip is going to be a deeply unpleasant experience aint it!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

jakakadave said:


> I think he was also banging on about how he handles fa tail scorpions and deathstalkers at one point too. Ridiculous. What next, videos on youtube showing how to store a Scolopendra in your underpants?


Not 100% but I think he did post pictures on some boards too, he also says he used to hold his red back while she was alive but that's the lesser of the "evil's" thats been on his hands:lol2:.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> I had wondered if there is species level confusion in the hobby as the hahni I have from ze germans doesn't look like the one he is holding there, nor does it look like a terossus. However, any sicariid nip is going to be a deeply unpleasant experience aint it!


The species is sexually dimorphic and I'm almost 100% sure that Paul's is a sub adult male - which would explain why it differs in appearance to the spiders shown in some of the photographs which are banded about.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*hahni*



jakakadave said:


> I had wondered if there is species level confusion in the hobby as the hahni I have from ze germans doesn't look like the one he is holding there, nor does it look like a terossus. However, any sicariid nip is going to be a deeply unpleasant experience aint it!


Ive a decent size hahni Jake and the one Pauls holding looks as thou it hasn't long moulted, they seem to take ages to return to there sandy colour you expect


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> The species is sexually dimorphic and I'm almost 100% sure that Paul's is a sub adult male - which would explain why it differs in appearance to the spiders shown in some of the photographs which are banded about.


Well this is mine, the colouration and 'texture' seem different. 










I was gonna post the pics I took of it on my todger but hey, this is a family forum


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*haha*



jakakadave said:


> I was gonna post the pics I took of it on my todger but hey, this is a family forum


Ha ha, over 18 section jake lol-maybe Pauls is near mature male like Dan says, the more pics I see the more I think I might have a female


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> Ha ha, over 18 section jake lol-maybe Pauls is near mature male like Dan says, the more pics I see the more I think I might have a female


ask Paul to leave you the male in his will :lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> ask Paul to leave you the male in his will :lol2:


 

:lol2::no1:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Any advice or suggestions you give him will fall on deaf ears sadly, though I do agree with Deansie, when he isn't being a muppet with handling things he shouldn't he is a nice bloke, but nice or not, if the Sicarius takes a dislike to anything he is or isn't doing whilst he is holding it and tags him, he will soon realise the error of his ways, at least I hope he would have the chance to.


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

Young_Gun said:


> Any advice or suggestions you give him will fall on deaf ears sadly, though I do agree with Deansie, when he isn't being a muppet with handling things he shouldn't he is a nice bloke, but nice or not, if the Sicarius takes a dislike to anything he is or isn't doing whilst he is holding it and tags him, he will soon realise the error of his ways, at least I hope he would have the chance to.


 
OH dont say that 

hopefully he'll have enough time for a detailed bite report :gasp: then again it'l be fun to watch on youtube :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

GoliathGabby said:


> OH dont say that
> 
> hopefully he'll have enough time for a detailed bite report :gasp: then again it'l be fun to watch on youtube :whistling2:


If he does get tagged, then he won't have enough time to scratch his backside, let alone get a camera out.

DIY limb amputation could be something he might need to start reading into though if he is going to carry on doing what he is.


----------

